# I am new and hope I am welcome



## charleswmccarthy7128 (17/3/21)

I came across your forum while searching for a Madbear Mod, which I did purchase. I am trying to find sources, people anything outside of my country which has made the shipment of vaping products illegal, I live in the US. They put thousands of people out of work because big tobacco is losing money to vaping. They claim it's bad for kids but we all know smoking is worse. So anyways I hope I am welcome here, I purchase regularly from China and would love to correspond with others who know of suppliers that ship world wide. I also love to buy people's excess equipment. 
Thank you and I hope to get to know you all better

Chuck Mccarthy

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X606F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 8


----------



## zadiac (17/3/21)

Everyone is welcome here friend. You will find a lot of info and advice here and very friendly people. Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2


----------



## Munro31 (17/3/21)

Hi Chuck

You strike me as odd, post a profile pic, I want to see if I'm correct

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger (17/3/21)

What he said

Welcome.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vicTor (17/3/21)

charleswmccarthy7128 said:


> I came across your forum while searching for a Madbear Mod, which I did purchase. I am trying to find sources, people anything outside of my country which has made the shipment of vaping products illegal, I live in the US. They put thousands of people out of work because big tobacco is losing money to vaping. They claim it's bad for kids but we all know smoking is worse. So anyways I hope I am welcome here, I purchase regularly from China and would love to correspond with others who know of suppliers that ship world wide. I also love to buy people's excess equipment.
> Thank you and I hope to get to know you all better
> 
> Chuck Mccarthy
> ...



welcome Chuck !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mzr (17/3/21)

Welcome Chuck glad to have you on board

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/3/21)

Welcome @charleswmccarthy7128 !!! This is a good place to be!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Gadgetboy (17/3/21)

Welcome bud. You will find is South Africans are full of beans and knowledge. And just so you know not all of us have Lions as pets. 

Sent from my vivo 2006 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## AKS (17/3/21)

Welcome Chuck. Lots of good people and great info here.
Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru (17/3/21)

charleswmccarthy7128 said:


> I came across your forum while searching for a Madbear Mod, which I did purchase. I am trying to find sources, people anything outside of my country which has made the shipment of vaping products illegal, I live in the US. They put thousands of people out of work because big tobacco is losing money to vaping. They claim it's bad for kids but we all know smoking is worse. So anyways I hope I am welcome here, I purchase regularly from China and would love to correspond with others who know of suppliers that ship world wide. I also love to buy people's excess equipment.
> Thank you and I hope to get to know you all better
> 
> Chuck Mccarthy
> ...


Welcome to the community @charleswmccarthy7128.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Modyrts (17/3/21)

Welcome to the community. Ecigssa is one of the best places to be if you're a vaper in SA with truck loads of info, tips and reviews on devices you may be interested in. Don't forget to check out the classified and giveaways section for lots of goodies.

Enjoy your stay man

Reactions: Like 5


----------

